# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμαστικό link από node#808: Notios

## xaotikos

Συγγνώμη που δεν ενημέρωσα για τις δοκιμές μου στο συγκεκριμένο node από το forum αλλά από τη μία η έλλειψη internet λόγω κάποιων τεχνικών δυσκολιών από την άλλη ο περιορισμένος χρόνος μου τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν μου το επέτρεψαν.

Αναφέρομαι για το link Notios-B52 το οποίο στο traceroute (όπως ανέφερε και ο dti σε κάποιο άλλο post ) φαίνεται ως awmn273 (10.1.5.242).
Συγκεκριμένα: Λόγω προσωρινής μετακόμισης έχω μεταφέρει μέρος του εξοπλισμού μου σε αυτόν τον κόμβο (router,cisco 352,engenius κλπ). Υπήρχε ήδη ένα link με grgs (με dlink 520 και 19άρα) το οποίο παρέμεινε αλλά με cisco LMC352 και cantenna. 

Ενημέρωσα όσους μπόρεσα να βρω από τους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους (grgs,spirosco,capvar και μερικούς που ίσως ξεχνάω) ότι σκέφτομαι να διαθέσω εξοπλισμό για link με Β52 μιας και εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες o B52 και όσοι επικοινωνούν με αυτόν,δεν έχουν καλή ή και καθόλου διέξοδο προς Βορρά. Ο grgs ,σωστά, μου είπε πως δεν πρέπει να γίνουν βιαστικές κινήσεις (να ενώσω στην ουσία 2 σημεία με link στα AP τους) και πως αν χρειάζεται το link να κοιτάξουμε αν μπορεί να γίνει bb. Τον ενημέρωσα πως θα κάνω ένα προσωρινό link μόνο και μόνο για να μπορέσουμε να δούμε έστω και με link σε omni (και σε γειτονικά κανάλια 2,3) τι γίνεται με το routing, αν εξυπηρετεί, αλλά και όποια άλλη δοκιμή μπορούμε να κάνουμε.
Το link με τον b52 παίζει εδώ και μερικές μέρες με πολλά σκαμπανεβάσματα σε ταχύτητα αλλά αρκετά καλό σήμα (τα οποία εντόπισα μάλλον στην omni αλλά και ότι έχουμε link μέσα από μια διαφημιστική πινακίδα ή οποία από ότι φαίνεται δεν ανακλά το σήμα).
Λόγω του ότι το link Β52-hook είναι down για κάποιο λόγο προτείνω να το αφήσω ως έχει (για να μην αποκοπούν οι clients του B52) και να το κόψω όταν επανέλθει.
Γνώμη μου είναι πάντως, επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετοί που εξυπηρετούνται από τους Β52,Ηοοκ,Grgs,capvar, ότι ένα link (bb) με Β52 και ταυτόχρονη αναβάθμιση του Notios-grgs σε (bb) θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμα ως εναλλακτική διαδρομή Δύσης(και Βορρά) προς Νότο.

Περιμένω από όλους να ακούσω τα σχόλιά σας για το θέμα αυτό!!!
Δεν απαιτώ από κανέναν να γυρίσει κεραία για να κάνουμε bb link (μιας και προσωρινά καλώδια και κεραία από το ένα iface είναι δανεικά μέχρι να πάρω τα δικά μου που ομοίως τα έχω δανείσει και λειτουργούν αλλού).
Παρράλληλα δεν θα συνεχίσει η λειτουργία κανενός link αν κρίνεται ότι δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον (εκτός από τo αρχικό client Notiow-GRGS).

Υ.Γ1. Επειδή και εγώ δεν έχω αρκετό χρόνο ίσως καλύτερα να κανονίσουμε για εκείνο το meeting που λέγαμε κανένα σαβ/κο

Υ.Γ2. Χίλια συγγνώμη αν η ελλειπής μου ενημέρωση δημιούργησε προβλήματα. Επίσης έχουμε πρόβλημα με την nodedb γιατί έχουνβ χαθεί τα στοιχεία από τo node και δεν μπορεί να γίνει ενημέρωση

----------


## dti

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. 
Θα φροντίσω να αποτυπώσω στη nodedb το link.

----------


## xaotikos

Σήμερα που ξαναείδαμε το AWMN μετά τις επισκευές σε GRGS και Spirosco παρατήρησα το εξής. Κάνοντας trace τον Achille είδα ότι το RIP με πηγαίνει μέσω Β52 και όχι μέσω GRGS (που οι συνδέσεις είναι αρκετά πιο γρήγορες)


> traceroute to sfera.achille.awmn (10.47.130.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 10.1.5.171 (10.1.5.171) 4.419 ms 2.018 ms 27.585 ms
> 2 10.80.182.1 (10.80.182.1) 5.873 ms 6.094 ms *
> 3 * * 10.80.182.30 (10.80.182.30) 12.608 ms
> 4 * * *
> 5 *


Οπότε μιας και δεν έχουμε κάνει κάποια adhoc σύνδεση ούτε με grgs ούτε με B52 έκοψα το link με B52. 

Αν νομίζει κάποιος ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον να ξανασηκωθεί ας μου στείλει ένα pm. Ο εξοπλισμός θα παραμείνει ως έχει

Υ.Γ Tennorism αν χρειάζεσαι το καλώδιο πες μου να κανονίσω κάποια μέρα να πάω να το βγάλω

----------

